
An Eavesdropping Lamp That Livetweets Private Conversations - bjansn
http://www.wired.com/2014/04/coversnitch-eavesdropping-lightbulb/?mbid=social_fb
======
ds9
When I start to submit a dupe, HN usually is smart enough to forward to the
page for the already-submitted link (maybe the url was different enough here).
In this case, a thread with the same name on the front page at the same time.
[ [http://www.wired.com/2014/04/coversnitch-eavesdropping-
light...](http://www.wired.com/2014/04/coversnitch-eavesdropping-lightbulb) ]
-- probaby best to go to that one, it has comments already.

------
morsch
The transcription is done via Mechanical Turk, ie. actual humans are doing it.
Somehow that makes it less interesting than if it had been all self-contained.

